# Come to this show!!!!



## Autofun2013 (Jul 24, 2013)

This years' wolfsgart festival will be awesome! Definitely find time in your busy schedules to check out this event, it will definitely be worth it! Lots of classic and modern VWs, BMWs, Porsches- many beautiful German autos!!! Check it out! Hope you see you there


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 6thgendub (Jun 9, 2006)

Volkswagen of America will also be there this year with a 50ft x 50ft tent similar to that at Waterfest with 4 display cars and lots of sweet Wolfsgart branded goodies that they will be giving away.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

6thgendub said:


> Volkswagen of America will also be there this year with a 50ft x 50ft tent similar to that at Waterfest with 4 display cars and lots of sweet Wolfsgart branded goodies that they will be giving away.


:thumbup:


----------

